# Ultra Red Clio 197 - Correction Detail (Menzerna & Britemax)



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I was a little nervous about doing this car - it was attempted by a Pro recently and he was unable to correct it, despite removing around 6 microns of paint. I said I'd have a go and see what I could do, but really didn't expect to be able to achieve anything near perfect

The car itself is owned by a member on here, so it arrived in pretty good shape - the interior was immaculate, it had been clayed recently and all of the shuts and sills were very clean.

Process was as follows:

- Wheels Pressure Washer rinsed, then hand cleaned using I4D Wheel Cleaner, RaceGlaze brush and Envy brushes
- Arches scrubbed with Megs Super Degreaser and brush
- Tyres scrubbed with brush and Megs APC
- Wheels rinsed

Then, all of the car was snow foamed using Duragloss 901 (I find that this cleans better than the dedicated Snow Foams and clings much better than Hyper Wash). Whilst the foam solution was doing its thing, I cleaned all of the shuts, sills, petrol cap and grilles with another Envy brush.










Then:

- Washed with Zym0l caddy, Duragloss 901 and Zym0l sponge
- Dried with Eurow towel and Optimum Instant Detailer

Here's a couple of pics after it was cleaned and dried.



















On to the correction work. The paint itself was VERY swirly in places, and there were a number of scratches scattered around the car in various place, particularly on the rear bumper, the door sills and the passenger rear wing. Here's a pic of the general swirling:










After testing a few combinations, starting with Lime Prime on a Yellow 3M pad, and various other combinations, I finally settled on Menzerna 203S on a white Menzerna Compounding pad.

Now, I expected to have to finish down with either a finishing pad and 203S, or PO85RD and a finishing pad, but I can honestly say that the white pad and 203S did a GREAT job. I spread the polish at 900, worked it at about 1800, then refined at 900.

I achieved around 95% correction. There were a few deeper RDS which I chose not to go after (it's not worth sacrificing the clearcoat, which the owner agreed with) and oddly the middle part of the bonnet was a pig to correct, so it wasn't perfect (top, middle third - any ideas?)

After polishing, I used the Britemax 4/5/6S combo. First up was #4 Black Max Glaze, which I applied using a Britemax #4 4" pad via DAS-6. This was removed, and followed up with the #5 Sealant, again applied by DA using a matching #5 Britemax Spot pad.

I was VERY impressed with the Britemax trio. They apply wonderfully well, and even work in direct sunlight, which was ideal for today's conditions.

After removing #5, I used #6S QD for a general wipe down, then I dressed the tyres and plastics with CG NLTG, and cleaned the glass using Megs Glass Cleaner Concentrate.

The end result - please excuse my pics, I am still learning how to use my new Panasonic camera:


















































































This was one of the first correction details I had done for a fellow detailing enthusiast, but the owner seemed to be delighted with it.

I was very pleased with the end result, and feel I have learnt a fair bit from this particular detail

Thanks for reading.

Russ.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work Russ - makes you wonder how/why a 'pro' detailer was unable to get anhy correction..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> cracking work Russ - makes you wonder how/why a 'pro' detailer was unable to get anhy correction..


No idea Kev - the paint is very odd though, it didn't seem to respond to some polishes, so maybe these newer style ones with micro abrasives are key on this type of paint - not sure really.

It was a pleasure to work on though - I wish I'd have got this colour!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

does look nice in red - although anthracite colour wheels would suit it more than silver imo


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think she's going to get her wheels done in Anthracite, and is adding the Cup Spoiler and front splitter - should look awesome when it's done.

Shame I didn't have any Vics Concours - works well with the Renault paint


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I think she's going to get her wheels done in Anthracite, and is adding the Cup Spoiler and front splitter - should look awesome when it's done.
> 
> *Shame I didn't have any Vics Concours* - works well with the Renault paint


looks plenty shiney enough with the britemax on it to me


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Pics look spot on, glad that you've been able to sort it, odd how the previous detailer couldn't get anywhere near that level of correction. 

You can look forward to your CP now, no more breaking your back with the kestrel


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice report Russ.

Oohh Menz 203s, another polish I want to try. Damn, I have some spending to do.

Tell me, what does 1800rpm represent on the rotary? My SIM-180 shows no indication of speeds/rpm'age but hardly ever take it above Speed 3.

Britemax seems to be getting good feedback at the minute too - more expense!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I feel battered after using the Kestrel all day - it's a beast! CP on Thursday hopefully 

Thanks Gaz.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Jim W said:


> Nice report Russ.
> 
> Oohh Menz 203s, another polish I want to try. Damn, I have some spending to do.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim - I need to work on my pics and write ups though!

I believe it's just under Speed 3, so about 2 2/3


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

looks great russ, love em in that red. black wheels would finish it nicely!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

magpieV6 said:


> looks great russ, love em in that red. black wheels would finish it nicely!


Thanks Dawn 

I love the colour too - I wish I'd have got this colour R27 now. Looks so different in different lighting, very interesting colour.


----------



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Looks excellent mate, cracking reflections!*


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice finished shots Russ

Love the red


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks stunning mate, very well done! :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

russ that looks stunning mate  who was the detailer? can pm me if you dont want to post it on here i understand


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice correction work Russ, paint sounds unusually hard for a Clio... :thumb::thumb:

Alex


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Russ has done a fantastic job on my car, and I would fully recommend him to anyway :thumb: His attention to detail is fantastic. 

I now must keep it in this condition. It looks beautiful


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking job mate


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks brilliant buddy - well done! 197 paint is truly bizarre - as you said before, it just doesn't seem to respond to certain polishes... very odd indeed. I had a hard time correcting my Albi blue but got there in the end... eventually!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys. I left it looking better than mine ever has. I get bored doing my own :lol: but this was a pleasure - I guess it's the pressure of wanting to satisfy the owner.

Was a joy - good to meet you again too Emily. Thanks for the kind words.

Russ.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work and finish there mate :thumb:

As for the middle of the bonnet - was it hard to keep the pad flat?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Really great job Russ :thumb:. The last person who attempted it shouldn't really call himself a 'pro' in my opinion if he couldn't correct it.

The pictures don't do it justice I'm sure, but they do look very nice, deep red colour with a superb gloss - agree that the wheels need to be darker 

So another one to join the CP/Milly club then :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Really great job Russ :thumb:. The last person who attempted it shouldn't really call himself a 'pro' in my opinion if he couldn't correct it.
> 
> The pictures don't do it justice I'm sure, but they do look very nice, deep red colour with a superb gloss - agree that the wheels need to be darker
> 
> So another one to join the CP/Milly club then :thumb:


Thanks Ad - yeah hopefully going to stop by Tim's on Thursday to pick one up. Nobody seems to have Milwaukee stock anywhere and this Kestrel is busting my back :lol:

It did look superb in the flesh. The Britemax range added a wonderful depth and gloss to the finish.

With regards to correcting it previously, it seems that the paint will only respond to certain polishes, which is quite a new thing to me.


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. I left it looking better than mine ever has. I get bored doing my own :lol: but this was a pleasure - I guess it's the pressure of wanting to satisfy the owner.
> 
> Was a joy - good to meet you again too Emily. Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> Russ.


Good to meet you too Russ and speak to you this time  :thumb:

It's raining now so it's is tucked up in the garage in the dry, otherwise i would take some beading shots for you all to see.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Fantastic RussZS - correction looks absolutely superb.

The pro detailer in question was me, Mr Hotwaxxx.

I confess to having used a whole range of pads/polishes and different methods of correction but I could not get close to correcting the swirls. I actually spent a good 4 hours plus on the bonnet alone using various pads/polishes/techniques/machines but just couldn't get a correction good enough to charge the client. 

In the end, not happy with what I achieved on the bonnet in over 4 hours, I had to call the client and let her know that I simply wasn't happy with the way it was going. Parts of the bonnet corrected around 90% but other parts were simply not responding to any polish/pad combination. I tried one of the wings and that corrected fine but then again, onto the roof and little or no correction was obtainable.

A first for me, but I couldn't get a good enough correction on this Clio's paintwork to charge the client. I confess to not having Menzerna 203S in my artillery but all my other polishes just did not produce a correction on this paintwork.


On a professional level, I've detailed over 200 cars over 5 years now and I've only had to not charge this client and another who had a BMW 7 Series which presented me with peeling paint which I refused to even touch. I think my Portfolio (see my website) speaks for my workmanship.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry Dave, I was having a dig or anything, I was merely stating that I was a bit nervous about tackling it after what you'd found, but felt mildly confident after practising on my own car (same make and model).

The paint is very odd - it wouldn't respond to 3.02 very well either, so perhaps these newer polishes with micro abrasives are needed - not sure, and all very baffling.


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

You certainly know your stuff where paints concerned, i may have to take you up on the offer of some help if i can get the time off work.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Sorry Dave, I was having a dig or anything, I was merely stating that I was a bit nervous about tackling it after what you'd found, but felt mildly confident after practising on my own car (same make and model).
> 
> The paint is very odd - it wouldn't respond to 3.02 very well either, so perhaps these newer polishes with micro abrasives are needed - not sure, and all very baffling.


No offence taken at all mate.

I just honestly couldn't correct it but you've seen to have done an absolutely cracking job with Menzerna S203. :thumb:

I think with all the hype, I'm going to have to give this polish a go very soon.:wave:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

not only you learnt something today  great work, looks awesome!!!


----------



## paulmcmillen (Mar 3, 2008)

Excellent results - some great final pictures! :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Great work Russ looks fantastic.Respect to Dave for being honest.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Fantastic work RussZS, wish I could get mine looking like that.

And don’t worry about it hotwaxxx, Clio 197 has the strangest paint ever, some parts are rock solid and just will not correct.

It’s no wonder I was unable to remove any swirls from my 197 with a PC, if you was using a rotary.

Going to have to have mine corrected by a pro at some point as the swirls are letting mine down, and I don’t have the skill to do it myself.


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Nice work Russ, another cracking looking Clio !


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks great Russ- excellent job :thumb:

loving the car in that red as well. I really need a solid red car next - I love the wet gloss they give when finished well. That sounds a PITA car to deal with though!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

nice  though this might have been your mates, but then i realised it was swirly as fook last night, lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> nice  though this might have been your mates, but then i realised it was swirly as fook last night, lol


Yeah - he can't see them though, so he doesn't see why it needs doing! :buffer:

I think I finally talked him into it, so I have another one to look forward to now.. should make for some impressive 50/50's though! :lol:

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Stunning, Nice to see it got corrected in the end.

Alloy refurb will finish the car off nicely


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

great results there Russ, i especially from the last 2nd and 3rd pictures of reflection shots. i would have thought clearkote red moose glaze and vic concs would be also suited for red paintwork

did you find any issue with the 203s drying out too quickly on a warm/hot day?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Nitesh.

203S behaved perfectly, despite using a rotary in direct sunlight a couple of times. It's a joy to use. These newer polishes dust less, are more flexible and more efficient. Happy times!

I just wish I could still buy the older Megs yellow pads - they were awesome.


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

That red really glows.


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Curley89 said:


> Stunning, Nice to see it got corrected in the end.
> 
> Alloy refurb will finish the car off nicely


Refurb? My alloys are spotless, not kerbed at all!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Indeed they are - great condition, I wish mine were!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry to bump my own thread, but I'm doing my mates' Clio in the same colour over Easter and forgot how good the Britemax worked on this detail

Emily, how is your car looking now? Did you get the colour of the wheels changed?

Russ.


----------



## BenW (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry to bring this up again but I recently got a clio 197 in the same red. I tried correcting it but my most aggressive pad/polish combo (Megs cutting pad with megs #83) just didn't seem to be enough, despite going over the bonnet 5+ times

Russ/hotwaxx, what polishes did you try? I don't want to buy something new only to find it won't work on the clio


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The older style compounds don't do anything on this paint for some reason. Megs 105/205 or Menzerna 203S all seem to work very well though


----------



## BenW (Jan 14, 2007)

Cheers Russ, I was looking at the 105 so that's reassuring! What sort of pad would you recommend to go with the 105? I have megs cutting and polishing pads (burgandy and yellow)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's very aggressive with a bit of pressure and a cutting pad. Which pads do you have already?

I personally prefer using 203S, but it can play up in some temps/humidity. I'm correcting my mates UR 197 over the weekend, so I'll let you know how I get on. From memory, 203S and a Sonus SFX1 pad worked a treat


----------



## BenW (Jan 14, 2007)

Look forward to hearing how you get on with your second ultra red, unfortunately I think mine saw lots of polish car washes with the previous owner so there are some fairly deep scratches to remove

I currently have megs cutting and megs polishing pads (Older ones)


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

superb good work


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The older Megs Yellow Pad (W8006?) should be fine with 203S or 105. My mates is in a right state, so is probably similar levels of correction needed.

I can't do a write up on here, but I'll post it elsewhere and link you to it


----------



## CJS Evo (May 6, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

It's going to see Russ again soon so should look this good again :thumb:

Nope not changed the wheel colour, after going to FCS i really think i need to though. Looks a bit plain with silver wheels. Also want the bonnet carbon wrapped, whether i get that done is a different story. 
Anyone know anywhere who does it in the West Mids/Gloucs area?


----------



## CH!P (Apr 29, 2010)

I know it's an old thread but the car is stunning! Absolutely love my Clio's and would love to own a 197 but sadly don't have the fund's. Look after it! They're stunning little car's


----------

